# Meyer Optik Goerlitz - new Trioplan 100mm f/2.8



## Snodge (Feb 6, 2015)

Good news! For those of us who like sticking old bits of glass in front of our nice new shiny cameras, Meyer Optik Goerlitz have announced that we won't have to take pot luck chances at getting a Trioplan 100mm f/2.8 from ebay any more - from October this year they should be made available.

Using Chrome, the translate function seems to work pretty well:

http://www.meyer-optik-goerlitz.de/de/eine-objektivlegende-kehrt-zurueck-trioplan-f28100-mm/

The site also has information about some of the other lenses they will be making too. Yay for choice!


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

very interesting indeed 
I have the trioplan 100mm 2.8 and orestor 135mm 2.8, both with chipd adapters for canon, and bothe produce a very unique bokeh wide open. Not too bad at closing down either.

Aside of looks, and integrated interface for other cameras, hopefully they will keep the number of blades.
Now about the price....


----------



## Snodge (Feb 9, 2015)

NWPhil said:


> very interesting indeed
> I have the trioplan 100mm 2.8 and orestor 135mm 2.8, both with chipd adapters for canon, and bothe produce a very unique bokeh wide open. Not too bad at closing down either.
> 
> Aside of looks, and integrated interface for other cameras, hopefully they will keep the number of blades.
> Now about the price....



I'm hoping for "affordable" as the price!


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Snodge said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > very interesting indeed
> ...



probably around 600-700 Euros, looking at the other available lenses
The 85 ...is almost tempting, but that bokeh looks very similar to the helios 44
At that price range, there are better choices IMO
Will keep an eye on their website for sure


----------

